# More pictures of Harley



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

few more pictures of Harley.....
his first weekend away, please don't forget me....as if 








Harleys first walk and wasn't sure what to make of the water!








Mum what are they.....








his first stick......its now an obsession








worn out dreaming of geese and sticks!








A very sweet living table ornament! I love this shot


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Superb photos. I love the one where he's asleep with his little nose snuffled up in the bag.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh he is becoming more and more handsome. love the last photo.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

embee said:


> Superb photos. I love the one where he's asleep with his little nose snuffled up in the bag.


He wasn't asleep! he was actually getting everything out.......socks in particular :laugh:

but the one of where he is fast asleep look at his little ginger eyelashes! I don't think he will ever be fluffy faced but his coat is getting thick and I notice he is getting longer bits not much but different it will be interesting to see how he does finish up!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the table shot. He really does look like an ornament!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow that is a brilliant photo of him on the table! What a handsome little pup!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW Great photos....you can tell he has grown already! i love how curled up he is when he is asleep! too cute back paws and all....and his lashes are gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mary the stick obsession never ends ... 

My Oakley is 7 months and loves to collect sticks on every walk ... 

Harley has a lovely coat colouring .. oh I would like a cuddle


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely, lovely pictures Mary ... he is just so interested what a gorgeous boy you've got x x


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

he's a handsome boy.


----------

